# eingehende Daten speichern



## oache (22. Apr 2005)

Hallo 

ich habe ein Midlet geschrieben, dass es ermöglich Strings an einen Server zu senden. 
Der Server empfängt dann auch die Daten. Ich möchte nun die eingehenden Daten in 
einer Datenbank speichern? Wie kann man hier vorgehen? 
oder braucht man hierfür nicht unbedingt eine Datenbank? 

viele Grüße 
oache


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Apr 2005)

wenn du sie in eine Datenbank speichern willst, dann brauchst du dafür unbedingt eine Datenbank!

=> JDBC

kannst deine Strings natürlich auch in eine Datei speichern!


----------



## oache (22. Apr 2005)

würde das z.B. mit einer access datenbank gehen?


----------



## oache (22. Apr 2005)

hat sich erledigt, ich weiss nun wie es geht, danke


----------

